# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  does anyone else have "end of the world" dreams

## debandsam

dream #1
i am looking up at the sky. it is brilliant blue with puffy white clouds. the clouds start swirling around and there is a man's face in the clouds. he tells me that somthing is coming and i need to be ready.

dream#2
same as dream #1 except the cloud man is blowing a trumpet.

dream#3
i am in a house that i do not recognize. i hear somthing so i go out on the porch. it is raining blood. there is a barrel in the yard that is full of blood.

dream #4
i am at my parents' house (they live on a hill with a view of the whole town) i look out the window and see a huge hole of fire in the town below, like everything is crumbling down into hell. then i hear horses hooves at the door. i open the door and there are the four horsemen of the apocolypse. they tell me to stay inside and i'll be ok.

i also have dreams about tornadoes, floods, volcanic eruptions, tsunamis, astroids you name it. i hardly ever have a nice normal dream.

----------


## Kangaxx

I used to have such dreams usually due to oversleeping or using binaural beats to get myself to the alpha state.

----------


## sunlove

I didn't dream about 'the end of the world', but I had sometimes really strange dreams related to big natural catastrophies. I remember, approximatively 2-3 months ago, I had the following dream: I saw from above,I guess from the ceiling a house, or maybe it was a room, with furniture and all kind of things, and I saw from above that all the room was shaking. When I woke up I knew that somewhere was an earthquake...I don't know how, but I knew that earthquake is not going to be in nearby, in our country...I felt that, I guess. It was very strange feeling...
That day I think, I saw on the tv that in China or Singapore was an earthquake, not devastating... But that experience it was enough for me, it was shocking.

Sometimes if I see something, or hear about anything, i dream about it, or something that relates with it, but I exclud this thing, because i haven't seen anything about earthquakes or tsunamis the previous days, weeks.

----------


## jesse111

are you religious? you read the apocalipse section of the bible to much?, are you too scared of the end of the world coming?, or maybe
god's telling you that your goona be fine when the end comes...  :tongue2:  wow.. i wouldnt like to get lucid and take real action in those dreams.. unless it was to change the wholee scene and make it nicer...

----------


## jesse111

are you religious? you read the apocalipse section of the bible to much?, are you too scared of the end of the world coming?, or maybe
god's telling you that your goona be fine when the end comes...  :tongue2:  wow.. i wouldnt like to get lucid and take real action in those dreams.. unless it was to change the wholee scene and make it nicer...

----------


## Mzzkc

Derp.

Dat's the only one I can recall having, aside from Zombie Apocalypse dreams, obviously.

----------


## NightCrawler

wow, interesting that it seems to be consistently about that theme. Maybe the source could be a book or movie or TV show? Who knows... but I have had 'end of the world' dreams before. Only like two though that I have in my written DJ.

----------


## debandsam

when i had the dreams mentioned i was not religious. i had never read the bible. i went to church when i was a kid, but did not know anything about revelations. my husband was familiar with the bible when i met him. he thought they were prophetic and told me to read revelations. i'm not scared of the end of the world, but now i keep lots of food and water for emergencies.

----------


## AndresLD

My most vivid dream ever was an apocalyptic dream. Some of the characters were really random, though, like Tom Felton (he plays Draco Malfoy), really WTF was he doing in my dream? I have no idea.
Here, it's from my Dream Journal:

02.08.2010End of The World (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It was a hot day, the sun seemed larger and bright red. People were wearing their tiniest sets of clothes. I was in 5 stars hotel with my friend Don and with Tom Felton (Draco Malfoy) who I had just met at the hotel. We agreed to go to the pool, but first Tom had to get his towel in his room. We entered his room and while he searched for his towel, me and Don were talking about sports, and I asked him if we was going to join the wrestling team again next year (we met in the wrestling team IRL). After Tom found his towel, we started walking towards the pool. We saw, through a window, a huge explotion far away. Someone then turned on a radio and we hear the terrible screams coming from it "A huge chaotic wave of heat is spreading all over the world, destroying everything on its way". I turn pale, "This can't be happening" is the first thing I think. "It must be a joke, like War of the Worlds", but panic invaded me, everyone was panicking, screaming, unsure of what to do, what to say. I look through the window and I see a chain of explosions moving closer every second. It was just matters of seconds before it reached us. Then I felt an intense heat, and everything went white. I felt pain, heat, and cold, but the worst thing were the screams,  which were still in my head, the most horrible screams I had ever heard in my life. Three things came to my mind:
1) So, this is how I die after all.
2) Stupid scientists, they really were off when they calculated the sun wouldn't turn into a red giant in about 5 billion years...
3) How am I still thinking? Is there life after or death.. or am I about to wake up.
 This one has been the scariest dream I've ever had, not because of death itself, I've had lucid nightmares in which I kill myself, but it was just so real it was hard to accept the World would end... so soon?, that I would never see my girlfriend, or my family again. It was a very strange experience once I was 'dead', in the white void after the heat wave reached me. The fact that I was dead, but could still think seemed really odd, yet interesting. Right after I considered the possibility of this being a dream, I woke up, my heart beating as if I had just ran a marathon.

----------


## WasteOfSpace

I always have apocolyptic dreams but not scary ones and they're usually about nuclear or atm\omic bombs and I'm always with atleast two other people.

----------


## The Cusp

> ... the clouds start swirling around ...



Hmmm... THe majority of my end of world dreams have swirling or spirals in the sky as well.

----------


## glow

I only dream of the world ending when there is a big change in my life.
 when I had decided quit the sport I was doing in highschool for three years it was always the end of the world, when I was asleep.

----------


## BIGCobra

I had a dream where a giant soap bar hit the earth.
I also had one where the moon broke into 3 big pieces which made the earth act up.
Zombies are frequent for me, about 5 this month.

----------


## Drokens

Luckily I keep a tab in my journal just for these types of dreams.

06.11.2009Broken Earth (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Something happens to the Earth that is bad and everyone has to run away. I'm now driving with some random people far away on the countryside. Something very drastic has happened to the Earth and it is extremely different now. I'm looking out the car window and I notice all of the crystal scenery. The crystals are huge over a large plane we're driving over that I can see across. The crystals are growing up from the ground towards the sky and are blue and purple. Then one of the people in my car says "Um, I don't think this is the SOMETHING, I think this is the Traceys Fijord." and then there is a giant wall of aqua colored water getting read to crash down on our car. It is between two huge mountains and is shifting around. It then begins falling over top of us. I become sad thinking that I thought we would be one of the survivers but that it was ending. 

09.11.2009Guy (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The weather is all messed up and the world is about to end. I look up at the skies and it is dark and cloudy above me and to my left it is complete darkness. Me and a bunch of people I know are in a tall hotel where people are gathering. I remember seeing Bree and Mike speer here. Everybody is walking around and waiting for their chance to talk to this guy. I get pissed and wonder why everybody wants to talk to this random guy. The world is going to end and this is all we're doing. So I go to him and start talking normally. He's just a bald guy. I am upstairs right above him in this two story room. The stairs go down against the wall. As I walk down, I go across the room to where he is standing and I grab a liter of sprite sitting on a table next to the wall. I first ask him if it's okay to drink this. He says yes and I take a slurp of sprite. We walk back up the stairs and when he gets to the top I start dumping it on him. 
03.04.2010Mushroom cloud (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on the side of a city looking for something. There was one other person there. I then saw a missle falling toward the center of the city where there were sky scrapers. It then went off and created a huge mushroom cloud. It stayed this way for ten seconds before it expanded and I was surrounded by brown dust. I felt myself fading and thought that I was maybe going to die. Everything then faded to black.

----------


## Burned up

It's been a long time since I've dreamed about mass extinction.  Last one I remember, the bomb went off when I was up a hill on a sunny day, snuggled up to a nice girl.  Then I "woke" in a post-apocalpse dreamscape that was all drak and chaotic.

----------


## rockit2themoon

I think the one about the trumpet is really interesting considering you haven't read any religious scriptures - it's prophecised in the bible as well as the quran that the angel gabriel's blowing of the horn will announce our meeting with God/end of the world.  I have had end of the world dreams only because I've read the scriptures, so I think it's fascinating that you have not.

----------


## zeldafreak

I had one a long time ago in which I was in baseball field with alot of other people we all started to sing "Oh Say Can You See" when all of a sudden there is a wall of red blackness in the sky with a strange repetitive sound and as soon as this redness hits us I felt a little strange sudden we all started falling up towards the red and a small light in it. the redness got darker the light also faded a little, then I realize that I am now looking at my bedroom door slightly cracked open with a small light on in the hallway (so you can see where you are going).
Best dream to reality transition ever / end of world dream.

----------


## sloansrexon

one time i dreamt that the earth was about to be destroyed due to planetary collision. i could see a huge celestial body in the sky already and the news were broadcasting that it's gonna hit earth in 2 days. everyone was in a state of panic, and a few light beings came down from the sky on their clouds, telling us that in order to save the world, they must gather as much love as they can. and they were calling all loving couples to participate to quicken the process. so my bf & i took part in it. all couples held hands forming a circle, men & women alternating with each other. people were screaming & crying in the background while we follow the light being & chanting some mantras. i still remember everything so vividly.

----------

